# KFXX reports: Possible 4 way



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*KFXX reports: Another possible deal*

Portland - Toronto - Detroit - ? (Sorry... short term memeory loss at my age)

Sheed for Corliss Williamson, Okur and Hubert Davis


Its just KFXX, so its probably no value to it

An opening to the show, so I will tell more as I hear them


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

God no, if it doesn't include Miliic. 

Detroits been winning though, so I doubt they shake up their core.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Portland - Toronto - Detroit - ? (Sorry... short term memeory loss at my age)
> 
> Sheed for Corliss Williamson, Okur and Hubert Davis
> ...


man, this is even worse than the New York trade.

How about we trade for someone who's long past his prime (Davis), who's not really that much of a threat (Williamson) and someone we can't re-sign anyway?

Yah, brilliant!


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

One Word about this trade....

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

As I've said numerous times: if we can clear out a decent amount of space this summer, I would LOVE to get Okur. He's a potential stud who's very skilled and could play the 5 spot for a long time in Portland.

But if we can't clear space it's not enough for Rasheed because although he's a RFA (so we can match offers if we have cap space) he'll probably garner a larger-than-MLE offer sheet.

Ed O.


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Portland - Toronto - Detroit - ? (Sorry... short term memeory loss at my age)
> 
> Sheed for Corliss Williamson, Okur and Hubert Davis
> ...


By saying "possible 4-way" trade, are you talking about a four *team* trade, or a four *player* trade? I don't seen any other teams involved in this one.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: KFXX reports: Possible 4 way*



> Originally posted by <b>Swoosh</b>!
> 
> 
> By saying "possible 4-way" trade, are you talking about a four *team* trade, or a four *player* trade? I don't seen any other teams involved in this one.


Umm he mentions Toronto, but the deal obviously is incomplete


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Portland - Toronto - Detroit - ? (Sorry... short term memeory loss at my age)
> 
> Sheed for Corliss Williamson, Okur and Hubert Davis
> ...


OH LORD.....are you serious...mehemt freaking okur and scrubage for Sheed.....:upset:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Don't underestimate Okur
Dude is way underrated, but not for long, he went off for 27 a couple of nights ago.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Still...Okur is getting hardly anything back for Sheed. NO MAS that proposed "deal"


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: KFXX reports: Possible 4 way*



> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Umm he mentions Toronto, but the deal obviously is incomplete


I thought they had said 4 team..... but could not recall the 4th team. They must have said 4 player and I misunderstood.

sorry

I have been hoping they will talk about it more, but they have not said anything about it for over an hour.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Dude is way underrated....


Apparently, that thought hasn't _Okured_ to some..

{sorry, couldn't resist }


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Apparently, that thought hasn't _Okured_ to some..
> ...




:no: 

:cthread: 

:sigh:

:sour:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

That may not be all to the DET deal.... For all we know maybe a draft pick (MIL or DET or Both) is included or perhaps the rights to Delfino. 

This would be a good trade for Sheed, PROVIDING that POR could get Damon and\or Davis off the books to re-sign Okur. That is the key to this deal. 

But an Okur, Davis (expiring), Williamson, draft pick and rights to Delfino would be a good trade for POR, not great, but good.

As for DET, look with this deal they are not giving up ther self proclaimed "future" in Darko, nor are they, outside of Okur, giving up an indispensable piece of their roster. I would say that Sheed more than mkaes up fro the loss of Okur. Ther rest are non factors. Davis & Williamson would hardly be missed and Delfino and the draft pick are future peices and unknowns at this point.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Don't underestimate Okur
> Dude is way underrated, but not for long, he went off for 27 a couple of nights ago.



I agree with that!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Wallace for Okur, Davis and Williamson doesn't work under the salary cap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> Wallace for Okur, Davis and Williamson doesn't work under the salary cap.


Well, it has to be deeper than that, dude. That, I'm sure was just some of the meat of the deal.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

No, no, no, no........it was Jamison and Okur coming to Portland, no wait, it was Keith Van Horn and Okur coming to Portland, no wait, it was Vince Carter coming to Portland, no wait, it was Rasheed Wallace coming to Portland in a blockbuster!  

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Rasheed is brought to Portland via Minnesota, Chicago, Toronto then through LA...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Rasheed is brought to Portland via Minnesota, Chicago, Toronto then through LA...



No, no, no, no, in a total screw up by the NBA office it is Wallace, Jamison, Carter, Okur to Portland in a BLOCKBUSTER!

I got it from a guy who knows a guy! :laugh:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GoBlaze</b>!
> 
> Well, it has to be deeper than that, dude. That, I'm sure was just some of the meat of the deal.


About the 'cleanest' trade I can come up with is this:

Detroit trades: 
SF Corliss Williamson 
SG Bob Sura 
C Zeljko Rebracca
SG Hubert Davis
C Mehmet Okur 

Portland Trades: 
SF Rasheed Wallace 

All but Williamson are expiring contracts going to Portland in this one. Williamson makes like $5.5m next year, and Portland would be at about $51m next year + Stepania's contract + the first rounders... so definitely over the cap and only having the MLE to re-sign Mehmet.

And Williamson's deal goes 3 more years after this one... 2 years past the critical summer of 2005.

Which I don't think will be enough, and the trade would be a big loss for Portland if that turned out to be true...

Ed O.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.:laugh: 


It's getting outta hand alittle! Hey, atleast it is causing a buzz around town about the team. That hasn't happened all season! Beyond opening night, anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> About the 'cleanest' trade I can come up with is this:
> ...



How did this go from a possible 4 way trade to straight up with Detroit for spare parts? Where did we go wrong?:laugh:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GoBlaze</b>!
> 
> How did this go from a possible 4 way trade to straight up with Detroit for spare parts? Where did we go wrong?:laugh:


I tried to come up with the cleanest way Portland could net the three players mentioned. I would love it if Portland could get, say, Hakeem, from Toronto (an expiring contract) instead of Williamson, but I didn't hear the radio report that was the foundation for the thread, so I didn't want to throw random teams' players out there.

Ed O.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I tried to come up with the cleanest way Portland could net the three players mentioned. I would love it if Portland could get, say, Hakeem, from Toronto (an expiring contract) instead of Williamson, but I didn't hear the radio report that was the foundation for the thread, so I didn't want to throw random teams' players out there.
> ...



Ummm. OK. I think?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey, I have a question for all you knowledgeable BBB.net guys. Hoopsworld doesn't allow avitars. Am I limited to the pics online here, or, can I use a pic of, say, my guitar or something in that spot, and, how would I do that?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GoBlaze</b>!
> Hey, I have a question for all you knowledgeable BBB.net guys. Hoopsworld doesn't allow avitars. Am I limited to the pics online here, or, can I use a pic of, say, my guitar or something in that spot, and, how would I do that?


Supporting members can select their own avatar, either uploading an image or providing the URL to it on the web.

Non-supporting members can select one of the ones BBB.net offers.

Information of supporting membership:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=56106&forumid=46


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Supporting members can select their own avatar, either uploading an image or providing the URL to it on the web.
> ...



Ummm, OK then.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GoBlaze</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, it has to be deeper than that, dude. That, I'm sure was just some of the meat of the deal.


You're calling Hubert the 'meat' of the deal? hahahaha

We're not talking a couple hundred thousand bucks. It's like 6 or 7 million off. That's one more fairly substantial contract we'd have to take in.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*While*

This trade would go with Nash's model for restoring players to their natural position by getting a center, it does nothing to addresss the poor defense of the team. Okur is ok at D. We would still have big weaknesses at guard, especially defensively. Until that is addressed, be ready to see the other teams shoot the lights out against Ptown. Okur is not a shot blocker. He will not help there. He is however, a stable source on offense, and he is an average of +12 efficiency, which is solid, and he is only getting better. Williamson has had some good seasons, and is not over the hill yet. While his game is limited to inside play, he is a scrapper and plays hard. The other players, I could care less about.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

What am I missing, I thought Okur was a 4/3, not a 5?  

Dan


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkap</b>!
> What am I missing, I thought Okur was a 4/3, not a 5?


He's a 5. That's where he's played all season. There's some thought that his best position might some day be the 4, because of his varied offensive game, but he's played the 5 pretty well for Detroit so far.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I listened to 910 the fan almost until 6pm....

no more mention of any kind to this trade... this reafirms the notion I should never listen to Ian and Amazon. I think they were just throwing out junk to the wanting audience.

One guy later called and questioned their sources for saying Sheed is on a strike until he gets an extension. Saying they had inside sources. They would not even give a clue to whom this might be. Once again, I think they were just blowing smoke.

_I bet it was Jason Quick_ :rock:



Ahh the power of the mic... all you have to do is just be behind it and it gives you power.

:nonono:


But from the Blog on OregonLive
http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersblog/



> _quote:
> Sports Radio 910 The Fan is reporting the Blazers canceled practice today. No reason was given, other than Mo Cheeks saying the team needed a rest. Another theory is that practice wasn't cancelled, but the team needed a break from answering questions about trades!
> 
> The Fan is also reporting *a new trade may be in the works, one that would bring Corliss Williamson, Hubert Davis and Memet Okur from the Pistons to Portland in exchange for Rasheed Wallace. *_



Well I guess it was not a four team deal, but my ears and mind were not far gone :whoknows:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> You're calling Hubert the 'meat' of the deal?
> ...


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> He's a 5. That's where he's played all season. There's some thought that his best position might some day be the 4, because of his varied offensive game, but he's played the 5 pretty well for Detroit so far.


Strange, he looks nothing like a center to me. The couple of times I've seen him play, my impression has been a forward tweener with 2-guard tendencies. In other words, anything but a center.

I thought B. Wallace always lines up as their center?

Dan


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I listened to 910 the fan almost until 6pm....
> 
> no more mention of any kind to this trade... this reafirms the notion I should never listen to Ian and Amazon. I think they were just throwing out junk to the wanting audience.
> ...


OH! YOUR the Messiah! OH, oh, OK! Not!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkap</b>!
> 
> Strange, he looks nothing like a center to me. The couple of times I've seen him play, my impression has been a forward tweener with 2-guard tendencies. In other words, anything but a center.


Nope. He's a center. He guards centers and he plays the center position offensively (although the Pistons get on him for shooting from the perimeter sometimes).



> I thought B. Wallace always lines up as their center?


He hasn't played center for the Pistons for a few years now. Clifford Robinson started at center almost all of the last two years for the Pistons.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GoBlaze</b>!
> 
> OH! YOUR the Messiah! OH, oh, OK! Not!


What are you talking about?

Ed O.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

Ed O. [/QUOTE]


I gotta ask this.... IF your name is " whatever ". Why does anyone here end their reply with their online/onscreen name?

Riddle me this.... someone like "Ed O".

You know! Why does Ed O say something, and then sign his name as Ed O? Do people not understand that Ed O just stated the facts that Ed O stated? Do they think that ED O stated facts stated by someone else? I don't get it. Why are you so ....Nevermind. Ed, you ROCK man!!!!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Some of you really underrate Okur.

He's a 7 footer with a big enough body to play in the post, is a good shooter from virtually every spot on the floor (including the 3-point line), and is a great rebounder.

Think Bill Laimbeer.

When Ben Wallace got ejected Wednesday night Memo went on to score 27 points, grab 14 boards, and get a block and two steals. 

Without Ben Wallace he would easily be a top 10 rebounder in the league, he's already had two 18 board games this year and one of those coming off the bench.

He's an average defender on the defensive end who isn't afraid to get physical but is still more of a finese defender. He has good hands and is a solid shot blocker

Probably most importantly is, since the day Memo stepped foot on the court for the Pistons as a rookie last year, you can see him getting better every game. He has improved a ton already, and still has a long way to go.

Blazers fans are quick snub him, but IF they can get a plan in place to be able to resign him next year, for a guy in Rasheed Wallace who will OBVIOUSLY be gone next year, you could do a LOT worse than Okur.

Also Corliss Williamson is a matchup nightmare at small forward, not many guys in the league can guard him there, and Bob Sura is very solid perimiter defender who can play both guard spots.

I've been saying all along, if a deal is done with Detroit it will be for Okur, and supposedly Joe D. offered him to Portland on New Years and Nash turned him down, and now Nash is offering Sheed for Okur and Joe is the one who has to think about it now that the Pistons have won 11 straight and Memo has been a huge part of it.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

If we make a trade i hope it is with the pistons and i hope idt doesnt include Williamson..

I would want first, then Prince, then their 2 1st rounders

If it comes to taking their 2 1st rounders and delfino for sheed, i would do it over the NY trade, the Dallas trade and any other trade where we kill our cap room...


PEACE


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GoBlaze</b>!
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> ...


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I dunno. Maybe the majority of us Blazer fans underestimate Okur because the few opportunities we get to see him yield an impression absolutely nothing like what is being described. I pretty much only see the Pistons in the playoffs, but I _never_ saw Cliff playing center, and I've rarely seen Okur play even near the basket. Wallace has been the center in every game I've seen, although he did guard Randolph much of our last matchup. Of course, that's sort of irrelevant with us starting 3 power forwards...

I feel like we're talking about two different players... Heck, two different teams. Never has someone been described so vastly differently from my impression.

Dan


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you high? Your profile says you're 35, why not act like it? You're looking more like an idiot with every post. Cut your losses and stop posting now.


No, I'm not "high". You are sounding more like a guy with a post up your a** when you say stuff like that. Yes, I am 35, thanks for noticing. What is your deal?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GoBlaze</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I'm not "high". You are sounding more like a guy with a post up your a** when you say stuff like that. Yes, I am 35, thanks for noticing. What is your deal?


I don't like childish name calling from full grown adults. That's my deal.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

GoBlaze, you don't happen to know anyone by the name of DirtMcMoses do you?


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I concur with dkap - when I've seen Okur, he's played mostly on the perimeter though he's shown some pretty good post offense when he's been able to play down there. I haven't seen him just in playoff games, I've also watched quite a few televised regular-season Pistons' games. What I've noticed is that Ben Wallace seems to play one frontcourt position and Okur the other much of the time, and Big Ben tends to defend the better of the offensive players. Okur tends toward playing on the perimeter in part because Williamson and Wallace are in the post, and in part because he's a good shooter. 

I like the thought of landing Okur, but I'm not sure about the other pieces. 

Okur, Davis and Williamson? Not bad, except that Davis is a carbon copy of Wesley Person and Williamson is something of a tweener who looks far better against Eastern Conference SFs than against the taller ones out west. 

I'd love to get Billups or Prince, somehow, but I know, I'm dreaming.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Just say no to Williamson. He is a carbon copy of Ruben PAtterson without any defense. 

I would much rather get Cambell or even Linsey Hunter or Bob Sura


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Corliss Williamson has played PF almost exclussively this year.

What I've learned by watching him play the 4 is that, while his offensive effectiveness is reduced a little, he is still faster than most power forwards, and more importantly he is NOT a defensive liability at the 4 and is actually a pretty GOOD defender at the spot (although he has trouble rebounding there).


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Trading for Okur is pointless. There are many teams that would offer him more that the MLE which is the only thing you could.

Even Detroit could offer more, even more than they could before you trade them a 17M$ expiring contract.


----------

